# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Вкушение прасада

## Джива

когда я пришел в общество сознания Кришны, во время вкушения прасада я думал о Кришне слушая как поет Прабхупада, а щас одни комерческие обьявления, про Прабхупаду уже и не вспоминают...
рекламу во время прасада надо прекратить и вернуть Прабхупаду обратно

самое печальное что во Вриндаване в ИСКОН мандире в этом году такаяже проблема, а ведь только год назад прасад без Бхаджана не обходился...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> когда я пришел в общество сознания Кришны, во время вкушения прасада я думал о Кришне слушая как поет Прабхупада, а щас одни комерческие обьявления, про Прабхупаду уже и не вспоминают...
> рекламу во время прасада надо прекратить и вернуть Прабхупаду обратно
> 
> самое печальное что во Вриндаване в ИСКОН мандире в этом году такаяже проблема, а ведь только год назад прасад без Бхаджана не обходился...


Ответ Мукунды Мурари Прабху:

Спасибо большое за то что прямо выражаете свое мнение.

Принципиально я с Вами согласен. Просто общество у нас не маленькое, проектов много, вот и стремятся многие использовать паузы на воскресных программах как трибуну. А в сущности принятие прасада - это такое же ценностно духовное действо как, скажем, лекция или арати Божествам. Поэтому мы непременно будем двигаться к тому о чем Вы говорите. 

Однако, что Вы подразумеваете под коммерческими объявлениями? Платные услуги, насколько мне не изменяет память, у нас не рекламируются, за исключением, возможно, книг и каких-нибудь дисков с лекциями.

----------


## Джива

прошу прощения, 
приувеличиваю иногда  :sorry: 

Харе Кришна

----------


## Jananivasa das IDS

> Ответ Мукунды Мурари Прабху:
> 
> Спасибо большое за то что прямо выражаете свое мнение.
> 
> Принципиально я с Вами согласен. Просто общество у нас не маленькое, проектов много, вот и стремятся многие использовать паузы на воскресных программах как трибуну. А в сущности принятие прасада - это такое же ценностно духовное действо как, скажем, лекция или арати Божествам. Поэтому мы непременно будем двигаться к тому о чем Вы говорите. 
> 
> Однако, что Вы подразумеваете под коммерческими объявлениями? Платные услуги, насколько мне не изменяет память, у нас не рекламируются, за исключением, возможно, книг и каких-нибудь дисков с лекциями.


Харе Кришна, дорогой Мукунда Мурари Прабху!

Этот момент действительно бросается в глаза. Принятие прасада - это определенная культура, нужно четко следовать правилам, установленным Шрилой Прабхупадой. Объявления и прочие посторонние звуковые вибрации просто не перевариваются :-)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> когда я пришел в общество сознания Кришны, во время вкушения прасада я думал о Кришне слушая как поет Прабхупада, а щас одни комерческие обьявления, про Прабхупаду уже и не вспоминают...
> рекламу во время прасада надо прекратить и вернуть Прабхупаду обратно
> 
> самое печальное что во Вриндаване в ИСКОН мандире в этом году такаяже проблема, а ведь только год назад прасад без Бхаджана не обходился...



Ответ Враджа Рену Прабху:
Спасибо за замечание. Мы действительно стараемся как можно меньше вовлекать
прихожан Храма в вопросы, связанные с коммерцией. Наша цель в том, чтобы
каждый нашел здесь возможность послужить Богу и Его неотъемлемым частичкам,
а для этого в наш век не обойтись без рекламы и объявлений

----------

